# [SOLVED] B&amp;S 22hp runs rough and dies when blades engaged



## tankerchief (Apr 9, 2010)

First, thank you for your help!

I have a husqvarna riding mower with a B&S 22 hp motor:
Model-40H777
Type-0242E1
Code-040123yg

I Just changed the oil and filter, fuel filter and plugs. Engine would start and run on choke. When choke removed it would bog and die. I pulled the carb and tore it down for a good cleaning with carb cleaner. Put back on and engine would run with choke off but was idleing up and down. It started to run smooth but when the blades were engaged it would bog down and die. Had the blades engaged a couple times and was running fine for a couple passes then would bog and die. Had to have choke out a bit to keep running to drive it.

My fuel filter is clear and when it sits a while it is full of fuel, when the engine is running it is almost empty. Problem there? Could the fuel pump be going bad? Clogged fuel line or tank?

Shop said it needs a carb cleaning, $45 to clean and $40 for a rebuild kit. What are your thoughts and what am I missing?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: B&S 22hp runs rough and dies when blades engaged*

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Try running it with the gas cap really loose or removed. A plugged up vent on the gas cap will do this.

Keep us posted.

BG


----------



## tankerchief (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: B&S 22hp runs rough and dies when blades engaged*

Vent was plugged. Cleaned it and ran the engine. Was running fine with a hint of stumble with no choke on full throttle. Let it run about 5 min or so then engaged the blades. Ran fine for 20 seconds then bogged down and died. Mower was parked and not moving when I did this. What next?


----------



## tankerchief (Apr 9, 2010)

I pulled the fuel line and blew thru it. Barely any air getting thru the line. kept cutting sections off till I found the bad area. Split the line open and the line had seperated and collapsed on it self. Mower is only 5 years old but the inside of the fuel lines were very cracked and seperated. Put new fuel lines on and it runs great! Thanks for all the help.


----------



## gusc (Apr 30, 2010)

Two cyl Model 422707, 18 HP
Type 1263 01
Code 9504065B
Murray 46" tractor mower, 13 years old.

Tanker and geek,

New member here.

Thanks for this thread. I have exactly the same problem. It will run with choke at least 50% out but not as powerful as before.

Replaced the fuel filter and fuel pump and sprayed the carb good with carb cleaner. Not much improvement, but some.

Never thought about the tank vent or the fuel line. That is my next approach, will let you know the results.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

gusc:

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

If you are still having a problem you need to start a new thread/topic. 

Closed 

BG


----------

